
Cassandra vs. DynamoDB vs. Cosmos DB: The Total Cost of (Non) Ownership - berns
https://aka.ms/documentdb-tco-paper
======
anhtran
You should add flag [PDF] into the title. I don't want to download something
suddenly.

------
hbcondo714
This was published in November of last year so no mention of Microsoft's new
Cosmos DB

